# Προσβασιμότητα σε πνευματικά έργα που χρηματοδοτούνται από το κράτος



## nickel (Nov 5, 2014)

Στο #9 επισήμανα (με έντονα γράμματα) μια πτυχή που οφείλει να αντιμετωπίζει η σύγχρονη λεξικογραφία. Ο Μανδραβέλης στη σημερινή Καθημερινή την έκανε ολόκληρο άρθρο. Αλλά, εξακολουθώ να προτιμώ το «μη χρηστικό» χωρίς το ενωτικό...


ΠΑΣΧΟΣ ΜΑΝΔΡΑΒΕΛΗΣ
*Ένα μη-χρηστικό λεξικό*
Καθημερινή 5/11/2014

Τελικώς δεν θα χρησιμεύσει σε πολλούς το επονομαζόμενο «Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας» που παρουσίασε προχθές η Ακαδημία Αθηνών. Δεν είναι μόνο τα 48 ευρώ που πρέπει να δώσει κάποιος για να το αποκτήσει (για κάποιους το ποσό είναι ένα βδομαδιάτικο δουλειάς), αλλά και το βάρος του: ζυγίζει –ζωή να ’χει– 3,65 κιλά, «όσο ένα νεογέννητο βρέφος» όπως περηφανεύτηκε κατά τη συνέντευξη Tύπου ένας ακαδημαϊκός. Το ερώτημα είναι: σε μια εποχή διαρκούς κινητικότητας, ποιος θα κουβαλάει ένα «μωρό» 3,65 κιλών μαζί του για να δει την ορθή γραφή της λέξης «μπουζουκλερί»; Και ποιος θα μπει στη χρονοβόρο διαδικασία να ψάχνει μπρος πίσω τις σελίδες για να δει αν το «αβγό» γράφεται «αυγό» και αντιστρόφως; Σίγουρα όχι οι νέοι, οι οποίοι για λόγους ευκολίας –για να μην αλλάζουν σετ χαρακτήρων στα ηλεκτρονικά τους μηχανάκια– το γράφουν «αvgo» και ξεμπερδεύουν.

Τζάμπα, λοιπόν, πάνε τα δέκα χρόνια των ερευνητών που κόπιασαν για το εν λόγω μη-«Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας». Δεν θα τρέξουν πολλοί να το αγοράσουν και πολλοί λιγότεροι θα ανατρέξουν για το συμβουλευτούν. Η χρηστικότητά του μάλλον θα περιοριστεί να κοσμεί τα ράφια που έχουν πίσω τους διάφοροι υπουργοί, αυτά που βαφτίζουν βιβλιοθήκες αφού τοποθετούν ανάκατα τα βιβλία που διάφοροι κατά καιρούς τούς στέλνουν.

Τα πράγματα, βεβαίως, θα ήταν διαφορετικά αν 120.000 λήμματα του λεξικού ήταν ηλεκτρονικά και ελεύθερα διαθέσιμα στο Διαδίκτυο. Ετσι θα μεγιστοποιούνταν οι πιθανότητες να το συμβουλευτούν οι νέοι, αυξάνοντας εκθετικά τη χρηστικότητά του. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Είναι και ζήτημα καλής και δίκαιης χρήσης των φόρων που πληρώνουν οι Ελληνες πολίτες. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του ενός εκατομμυρίου (ίσως και το σύνολο του ποσού) που ξοδεύτηκε για τη σύνταξη του εν λόγω λεξικού, συν τα έξοδα εκτύπωσης από το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο, είναι λεφτά των φορολογουμένων. Η ίδια η Ακαδημία χρηματοδοτείται από εμάς. Σύμφωνα με δημοσιευμένα στοιχεία, «η επιχορήγηση προς την Ακαδημία Αθηνών για την κάλυψη των λειτουργικών της δαπανών [έφτανε] στο ποσό των 1.800.000 ευρώ... Παράλληλα, η Ακαδημία Αθηνών χρηματοδοτείται και από τον προϋπολογισμό των Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων του ΥΠΕΠΘ» («Καθημερινή» 26.5.2010)

Δεν ξέρουμε αν υπάρχουν κι άλλες χώρες στις οποίες οι φορολογούμενοι χρηματοδοτούν τη δημιουργία ενός πνευματικού έργου και μετά πρέπει να πληρώσουν και πάλι για να αποκτήσουν κάποιο αντίγραφό του. Στη «νεοφιλελεύθερη» –όπως συνηθίζουμε να λέμε– Αμερική, όλα τα πορίσματα και όλη η πληροφορία των κρατικά χρηματοδοτούμενων οργανισμών είναι ελεύθερα διαθέσιμα στο Διαδίκτυο.

Αντιθέτως, στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει τεράστιος πλούτος –γνώση την οποία δεν μπορεί να προσεγγίσει κανείς– καταχωνιασμένος σε σκονισμένα ερμάρια βιβλιοθηκών. Δεκάδες χρηματοδοτούμενα ερευνητικά κέντρα παράγουν μελέτες που τυπώνονται σε λίγα αντίτυπα και μετά χάνονται από τη δημόσια σφαίρα. Κάποιος ερευνητής που μπορεί να τα χρειαστεί θα πρέπει να γίνει ντετέκτιβ για να τα ανακαλύψει.

Αυτή, δυστυχώς, θα είναι και η μοίρα του «Χρηστικού Λεξικού». Μετά τα 15 λεπτά δημοσιότητας που απόλαυσε η Ακαδημία, θα γίνει ένα άχρηστο λεξικό. Εκτός αν βγει στο Διαδίκτυο και το χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτοί που το χρειάζονται περισσότερο. Τα νέα παιδιά...

Από το νήμα για το Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ηνικής-Γλώσσας&p=230366&viewfull=1#post230366


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ: πριν από οποιαδήποτε επίθεση ή κριτική, επιβάλλεται να αναγνωρίσει κανείς τον κόπο και την προσφορά των δημιουργών. Έστω από αβρότητα και μόνο.

Ως προς την ουσία των επιχειρημάτων του ΠΜ: Για πολλούς λόγους το Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας δεν θα είναι ένα άχρηστο λεξικό. Δεν είναι κακό που κυκλοφόρησε σε βιβλίο και μάλιστα σε ελκυστική τιμή.

Ωστόσο, έχουμε τρία μοντέλα αυτή τη στιγμή:

— Το μοντέλο του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας (λεξικά του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη): ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, έντυπα λεξικά, επανεκδόσεις, συχνή ανανέωση της ύλης προσβάσιμη μόνο σε όσους έχουν να πληρώσουν το αντίτιμο.
— Το μοντέλο του ΛΚΝ: Έντυπο αλλά και διαδικτυακή εφαρμογή προσβάσιμη σε όλους. Καμία ανανέωση εδώ και 16 χρόνια.
— Το μοντέλο της Ακαδημίας: Μόνο έντυπο; Υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για ηλεκτρονική έκδοση; Μήπως δεν θέλουν να την ανακοινώσουν ακόμα; Μήπως βιάστηκε ο Πάσχος; Μήπως τα έσοδα από τις πωλήσεις του έντυπου πρόκειται να δώσουν τη δυνατότητα για συχνές αναθεωρημένες επανεκδόσεις αλά ΛΝΕΓ; Ας περιμένουμε λίγο.

Ιδανικά, θα θέλαμε, για τις σκοπιμότητες της σύγχρονης λεξικογραφίας κυρίως, κάτι περισσότερο ακόμα και από την απλή διαδικτυακή πρόσβαση. Στο επίπεδο των νεολογισμών και της ορολογίας, θα θέλαμε να υπάρχει κάποιος ευρύτερα αποδεκτός γλωσσικός φορέας που θα αντιμετώπιζε την καθημερινότητα με ταχύτερα αντανακλαστικά.

Ταυτόχρονα, η διάδοση της γνώσης στις μέρες μας απαιτεί και ένα app. Πού πας χωρίς app;


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2014)

Αυτό το δωρεάν δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Γιατί θα έπρεπε να διατίθεται δωρεάν το λεξικό; Δωρεάν εργάστηκαν όσοι το φτιάξανε και δωρεάν θα εργάζονται για να το ενημερώνουν και να το συντηρούν; 
Το κοινό μπορεί να έχει δωρεάν πρόσβαση μέσω βιβλιοθηκών, άμα θέλει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Μανδραβέλης said:


> Δεν ξέρουμε αν υπάρχουν κι άλλες χώρες στις οποίες οι φορολογούμενοι χρηματοδοτούν τη δημιουργία ενός πνευματικού έργου και μετά πρέπει να πληρώσουν και πάλι για να αποκτήσουν κάποιο αντίγραφό του. Στη «νεοφιλελεύθερη» –όπως συνηθίζουμε να λέμε– Αμερική, όλα τα πορίσματα και όλη η πληροφορία των κρατικά χρηματοδοτούμενων οργανισμών είναι ελεύθερα διαθέσιμα στο Διαδίκτυο.
> 
> Αντιθέτως, στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει τεράστιος πλούτος –γνώση την οποία δεν μπορεί να προσεγγίσει κανείς– καταχωνιασμένος σε σκονισμένα ερμάρια βιβλιοθηκών. Δεκάδες χρηματοδοτούμενα ερευνητικά κέντρα παράγουν μελέτες που τυπώνονται σε λίγα αντίτυπα και μετά χάνονται από τη δημόσια σφαίρα. Κάποιος ερευνητής που μπορεί να τα χρειαστεί θα πρέπει να γίνει ντετέκτιβ για να τα ανακαλύψει.



Δες το σκεπτικό του Μανδραβέλη και πες μου αν διαφωνείς.


----------



## rogne (Nov 6, 2014)

Ισχύει μόνο για τα πνευματικά έργα το (θετικό) σκεπτικό Μανδραβέλη ή και για τα υπόλοιπα που παρέχονται από το δημόσιο και που επίσης προπληρώνονται από τους φορολογούμενους και ξαναπληρώνονται μετά;


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2014)

Διαφωνώ με το παράδειγμα της Αμερικής για κάθε χρήση. Αυτή είναι γενική διαφωνία γιατί κάθε τρεις και λίγο πετάμε κι ένα παράδειγμα ξένης χώρας χωρίς να κάνουμε κανονική σύγκριση. Ίδιο είναι η έκθεση του υπουργέιου συγκοινωνιών για το κόστος της κατάργησης των ορίων κυκλοφορίας στην Ελλάδα κι ίδιο είναι ένα λεξικό;

Αν ένα ερευνητικό κέντρο ή υπουργέιο ή οτιδήποτε κάνει μια μελέτη με σκοπό π.χ. να δει την αποτελεσματικότητα μιας νομοθεσίας ή να προτείνει νέα νομοθεσία ή να κάνει οποιαδήποτε άλλη δουλειά του κράτους (π.χ. ελεγκτική δουλειά), προφανώς το περιεχόμενο της μελέτης έχει ενδιαφέρον για όλους τους Έλληνες πολίτες- ακόμα και για αυτούς που λένε ότι αδιαφορούν για την πολιτική. Οπότε θα πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν προσβάσιμα στο κοινό κι αν δεν είναι μπορούμε να γκρινιάζουμε μέχρι να γίνουν*. Κλασσικό παράδειγμα, η στατιστική υπηρεσία προσφέρει πρόσβαση στα αποτελέσματα της τελευταίας απογραφής κλπ κλπ. 
Το ζήτημα επομένως είναι τί γίνεται με το λεξικό. Δυο τρεις σκέψεις:
α. Τι νομικό καθεστώς έχει η υπηρεσία/ το ίδρυμα που έφτιαξε το λεξικό; ΝΠΔΔ, ΝΠΙΔ, ΑΕ κλπ;
Το ότι πήρε κρατικά χρήματα για να φτιάξει το λεξικό κάποιος δε λεέι τίποτα. Κι οι ΔΕΚΟ κρατικές ήταν κάποτε, αλλά το ρέυμα και τα τηλεφωνήματα δεν ήταν ποτέ δωρεάν κλπ κλπ. 
β. Πρέπει το κράτος να έχει εμπορική δραστηριότητα, κι αν ναι, πώς πρέπει να είναι αυτή; Οφείλει να προσπαθεί να καλύψει κάποια έξοδα της δραστηριότητας αυτής; Είναι δίκαιο να ανταγωνίζεται το κράτος την ιδιωτική εκδοτική δραστηριότητα, στηριζόμενο στο κύρος που μπορεί να έχει το όνομα της ακαδημίας; 
κλπ κλπ κλπ

Δεν είμαι κατά της δωρεάν διάθεσης, αλλά γιατί θα πρέπει να θεωρείται ότι θα είναι μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε, χωρίς όρους και χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό, μόνο και μόνο γιατί είναι "κρατικά χρήματα";

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι δωρεάν πρόσβαση δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι η πρόσβαση θα γίνεται με τον τρόπο που θέλει ο καθένας. Ωραίο είναι να μπορώ να τα βρίσκω όλα αυτά από τον υπολογιστή μου στο σπίτι μου με ένα κλικ, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2014)

SBE said:


> α. Τι νομικό καθεστώς έχει η υπηρεσία/ το ίδρυμα που έφτιαξε το λεξικό; ΝΠΔΔ, ΝΠΙΔ, ΑΕ κλπ;


http://www.academyofathens.gr/ecPage.asp?id=360&nt=18&lang=1


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2014)

Όχι το νομικό καθεστώς της Ακαδημίας. 
Το νομικό καθεστώς της υπηρεσίας/ του γραφείου/ του ιδρύματος/ του εργαστηρίου/ του ερευνητικού κέντρου της Ακαδημίας, που επιμελήθηκε το λεξικό. 

Βλέπω βέβαια ότι το ΙΛΝΕ που ασχολήθηκε με την έκδοση του λεξικού έχει τιμοκατάλογο για όλες τις εκδόσεις του, άρα υπάρχει προηγούμενο ότι η Ακαδημία πουλάει τα λεξικά της.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

SBE said:


> Βλέπω βέβαια ότι το ΙΛΝΕ που ασχολήθηκε με την έκδοση του λεξικού έχει τιμοκατάλογο για όλες τις εκδόσεις του, άρα υπάρχει προηγούμενο ότι η Ακαδημία πουλάει τα λεξικά της.



Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο ρεύμα που πουλάει το κράτος, το τυπωμένο χαρτί που πουλάει το κράτος ή μοιράζει σε μαθητές και την επέκταση του τυπωμένου σε ψηφιακή διαδικτυακή εφαρμογή για κάτι που ενδιαφέρει σχεδόν τους πάντες όσο και το φως.

Πρέπει να εξηγήσω τις διαφορές ή είναι κατανοητές;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2014)

SBE said:


> Βλέπω βέβαια ότι το ΙΛΝΕ που ασχολήθηκε με την έκδοση του λεξικού έχει τιμοκατάλογο για όλες τις εκδόσεις του, άρα υπάρχει προηγούμενο ότι η Ακαδημία πουλάει τα λεξικά της.


Η Ακαδημία Αθηνών πουλάει όλες της τις εκδόσεις (http://www.academyofathens.gr/ecPortal.asp?id=347&nt=19&lang=1), σε τιμές που αποφασίζονται από την ίδια· διατηρεί δικό της βιβλιοπωλείο και εμπορεύεται κανονικά στο κύκλωμα διακίνησης βιβλίου (δλδ κάνει χονδρεμπορικές εκπτώσεις, όπως όλοι οι εκδότες).


----------



## rogne (Nov 6, 2014)

Αν μας έλεγε ο Μανδραβέλης ότι τα 48 ευρώ της έντυπης έκδοσης είναι οκ (ή, ακριβέστερα, more than ok), αλλά να είναι και δωρεάν προσβάσιμο ηλεκτρονικά το λεξικό, δεν θα γινόταν κουβέντα, βασικά γιατί θα έλεγε μια κοινοτοπία. Αλλά μας τα λέει πιο τσαχπίνικα, περί δωρεάν δημόσιων πνευματικών αγαθών, Αμερικής, κλπ., και μας βάζει στον πειρασμό.;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

rogne said:


> Αν μας έλεγε ο Μανδραβέλης ότι τα 48 ευρώ της έντυπης έκδοσης είναι οκ (ή, ακριβέστερα, more than ok), αλλά να είναι και δωρεάν προσβάσιμο ηλεκτρονικά το λεξικό, δεν θα γινόταν κουβέντα, *βασικά γιατί θα έλεγε μια κοινοτοπία*. Αλλά μας τα λέει πιο τσαχπίνικα, περί δωρεάν δημόσιων πνευματικών αγαθών, Αμερικής, κλπ., και μας βάζει στον πειρασμό.;)



+1 από εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 6, 2014)

Μανδραβέλης said:


> Δεκάδες χρηματοδοτούμενα ερευνητικά κέντρα παράγουν μελέτες που τυπώνονται σε λίγα αντίτυπα και μετά χάνονται από τη δημόσια σφαίρα. Κάποιος ερευνητής που μπορεί να τα χρειαστεί θα πρέπει να γίνει ντετέκτιβ για να τα ανακαλύψει.



Τεράστιες γνώσεις ντετέκτιβ απαιτούνται για να ανακαλύψει κανείς, π.χ., αυτό, αυτό, αυτό ή έστω αυτό βρε αδελφέ.

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε γιατί η προχειρότητα και η ελαφρότητα με την οποία πετάει την αποψάρα του ο κύριος με βγάζει απ' τα ρούχα μου.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> κάτι που ενδιαφέρει σχεδόν τους πάντες όσο και το φως.



Λυπάμαι, αλλά εγώ ανήκω στους σχεδόν, γιατί, όπως και να το κάνουμε, χωρίς λεξικό ζω χωρίς να ξεβολευτώ, χωρίς ρεύμα δε ζω. 

Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ με rogne και Μαρίνο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Τα έφερα όλα εδώ, για να μη φορτώνουμε το νήμα του Λεξικού με μια κουβέντα που κατάντησε σχεδόν πολιτική. Ο Μανδραβέλης είπε με κάκιστο και βιαστικό τρόπο κάτι στο οποίο έχει 100% δίκιο, αλλά το έχασε έτσι που το είπε και ταυτόχρονα επειδή δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους για άλλα πράγματα που λέει. Εμένα με ενδιέφερε αυτό που είπε για το λεξικό. Και πιστεύω ότι όλα πια τα λεξικά πρέπει να έχουν και ψηφιακή παρουσία. Το Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας θα έχει — το Σάββατο μπορεί να ρωτήσω πότε και πώς, αν δεν μας προλάβει όλους ο Χαραλαμπάκης.

Όταν είπα ότι το λεξικό είναι κάτι που ενδιαφέρει σχεδόν τους πάντες όσο και το φως, δεν εννοούσα ότι είναι εξίσου αναγκαίο. Εννοώ ότι τα λεξικά της γλώσσας ενδιαφέρουν σχεδόν τους πάντες. Τα εργαλεία της γλώσσας καλό θα είναι να ακολουθούν τις εποχές, αλλιώς εκεί που κοιτάζουν οι νέοι, σε ιστοσελίδες και στα σμαρτόφωνα, αν δεν βρίσκουν τα καλά λεξικά, είναι πιθανό να βρίσκουν κακά υποκατάστατα.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 6, 2014)

ΟΚ, ομολογώ ότι τσαντίστηκα και παραφέρθηκα (λίγο), διότι η φράση μου πάτησε τον κάλο (έναν απ' τους πολλούς κάλους, παναπεί).

Επιστρέφω λοιπόν στο προκείμενο, αν και πάλι παρεκτρέπω ίσως τη συζήτηση (αλλά πάλι, τελικά όλοι δεν συμφωνούμε ότι ένα λεξικό θα πρέπει να είναι και προσβάσιμο στο διαδίκτυο; ). Σκέφτομαι το εξής ερώτημα, αν ένα τέτοιου είδους λεξικό και μάλιστα της Ακαδημίας έχει (πρέπει να έχει) ως βασικό στόχο την εύκολη χρήση του από τον καθένα σε πρώτη ζήτηση (με την έννοια: κοιτά ο νεαρός πώς γράφεται το α*γό πριν στείλει το sms για να παραγγείλει ομελέτα), ή αντίθετα την επιστημονική αποτύπωση της γλώσσας σε μια συγκεκριμένη στιγμή (δεκαετία, ας πούμε) προς χρήση των επόμενων γενιών --όπως το μεγάλο OED, ας πούμε, ή όπως το Ιστορικό Λεξικό που παραμένει ανολοκλήρωτο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Ωραίο το ερώτημά σου, Μαρίνο, αλλά θα έλεγα μάλλον ρητορικό σε ένα καλά στημένο ψηφιακό λεξικογραφικό σύστημα, αφού για δύο τέτοιες εναλλακτικές θα αρκούν ίσως 2-3 πεδία περισσότερα για να καλύψουν κατά βούληση όποια περίπτωση θέλεις. Με σωστή στρατηγική, καλά ενημερωμένο και διευθετημένο σώμα κειμένων και πλούσια δεικτοδοτημένο λημματολόγιο μπορείς σχετικά εύκολα να έχεις και ψηφιακό λεξικό στο διαδίκτυο, και πλήρες λεξικό, και λεξικό χρονικής περιόδου και σχολικό λεξικό και ό,τι άλλο υποσύνολο θέλεις.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 6, 2014)

Φυσικά, δεν διαφωνώ --το ερώτημά μου ήταν μάλλον άσχετο (κι αυτό) με τον τίτλο του νήματος. Επειδή όμως βλέπω εν γένει (όχι από μας) να θεωρείται αυτονόητο ότι ένα λεξικό πρέπει να έχει εξ ορισμού τη χρήση α (εδώ και η παρεξήγηση του όρου _χρηστικός_)...


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 6, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Τεράστιες γνώσεις ντετέκτιβ απαιτούνται για να ανακαλύψει κανείς, π.χ., αυτό, αυτό, αυτό ή έστω αυτό βρε αδελφέ.



_Mπρε κουμπάρε_ (παρά Κρησίν), καθότι καγώ εκ Χάνδακος την καταγωγήν έλκω.
Thx pal. I did click on all 3 _εδώ_'s listed and I had no clue they even existed (except for the EKN)!

Ever watched _History Detectives_ on TV? Don't know if it's available in Greece yet, but there are many videos on their site to click on.

So you like investigation? 
Come work with me for the US Gov't. Last time I checked we had at least 23 intelligence agencies you've never heard of.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 6, 2014)

Όλα υπάρχουν όμως στις ιστοσελίδες των αντίστοιχων ιδρυμάτων, έχουν βγει δελτία τύπου κλπ. Τι φταιν τα έρμα τα ερευνητικά κέντρα αν ο κόσμος δεν ενδιαφέρεται; Το σίγουρο είναι, πως δεν πρόκειται για «λίγα αντίτυπα που μετά χάνονται από τη δημόσια σφαίρα»...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Thx pal. I did click on all 3 _εδώ_'s listed and I had no clue they even existed (except for the EKN)!


There are actually 4 _αυτό_s at Marinos' post #13... ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Εγώ έχω γενικότερο πρόβλημα με την προσβασιμότητα στη γνώση και εκνευρίζομαι είτε πέφτω πάνω σε κάποιους που ζητάνε συνδρομές είτε σε κακοστημένες εφαρμογές που ταλαιπωρούν και τελικά δεν εξυπηρετούν το χρήστη.

Ο Μανδραβέλης δεν ήξερε (και δεν ρώτησε να μάθει, όπως θα όφειλε σαν επαγγελματίας δημοσιογράφος) τι επρόκειτο να γίνει με το συγκεκριμένο λεξικό, πώς θέλετε να ξέρει τι ακριβώς γίνεται με τις διάφορες εργασίες και πού ανεβαίνουν; Στο κάτω κάτω, για τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά έχουμε μια διαδικασία που συμβαίνει αργά και καθυστερημένα και με τεράστιες ελλείψεις, οπότε θα τον δικαιολογούσα αν τα έψαχνε και δεν τα έβρισκε — αλλά μάλλον δεν τα έψαχνε. Κατέθεσε πάντως μια κρατιστική άποψη και ζήτησε (άγαρμπα) να αξιοποιηθεί καλύτερα το δημόσιο χρήμα. Δεν είπε, ας πούμε, ότι το κράτος ξοδεύει το χρήμα όλων των πολιτών για να φτιάξει με πολυετείς και ίσως γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες λεξικά που ενδιαφέρουν ελάχιστους και ανανεώνονται σπάνια ή μένουν στη μέση — οπότε αφήστε τη λεξικογραφία στην ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 6, 2014)

For the record: 
There's a difference between "online dictionaries" and "online dictionaries available for free." Some online ones, as Nickel said, require a subscription to access them.

There's also a delusional notion (popular worldwide) that everything in America or other countries is free. Not so (_Utopia _is the only exception). Even Chinese pirate copies are not free!

Bottom line: 
Whether a publication is Greece-based or US-based, the it-should-be-available-for-free argument is not only beside the point, it's pathetic.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> There are actually 4 _αυτό_s at Marinos' post #13... ;)



Thx Doc. Apparently I missed that one.


----------



## Themis (Nov 7, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> There's also a delusional notion (popular worldwide) that everything in America or other countries is free.


Which is the human ocean you are referring to? I've never met any sample of them. On the contrary, I've met quite a few people who think that _"everything in America or other countries"_ is overpriced.


CoastalFog said:


> Whether a publication is Greece-based or US-based, the it-should-be-available-for-free argument is not only beside the point, it's pathetic.


I would agree that it is beside the point, as nobody should be as nonchalant as to forget what society we live in. Very often, however, what is really meant can be read between the lines: IF you are sincere when you declare that your foremost preoccupation is helping the public at large to use language in a more considerate way -- GIVEN that it is their money you are using -- THEN make of your dictionary a freely and readily available reference for everyone. There is certainly much comment to be made about such an argument, but saying that it is _"pathetic"_ is, in my humble opinion, beside the point.

Ομιχλώδες το τοπίο, Παράκτιε.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 7, 2014)

Ομιχλώδες τοπίο? You sure?
My landscape is clear. Yours is kinda foggy. And that's OK.

I was referring to a specific "reviewer."
Who, what or which of your capitalized assumptions (GIVEN) are you specifically referring to? You're all over the map, dude :blink:

That "GIVEN and taken for granted" mentality is how our modern "society of entitlement" is deluding itself. 

"Oh, but that's not fair!" Seriously? 
Who promised you fair and in what world? Even justice is not fair.
Who has a contract with the Greek Academy promising them freebies GIVEN that it's run on tax-payer money?
And who is exempt from taxation GIVEN that the Tax Authority Agency itself is run on tax-payer money?

That's where I draw the line between reality and delusion.
I have my views and other people have theirs. 
And that's OK too. That's democracy.

Enough said. I rest my case.

A second diagnosis is now complete and ready for filing.
Who's next? Come on in! The doctor will see you now...


----------



## Themis (Nov 7, 2014)

Επειδή συμφωνώ με τα περισσότερα από αυτά που λες, καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα. Τα GIVEN δεν είναι δικά μου, είναι αυτά που έχουν στο μυαλό τους πολλοί άνθρωποι, και ο συλλογισμός τους _δεν _είναι "pathetic". Πρέπει να γίνω λιγότερο σκοτεινός, δεν είμαι δα κι ο Ηράκλειτος.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τα έφερα όλα εδώ, για να μη φορτώνουμε το νήμα του Λεξικού με μια κουβέντα που κατάντησε σχεδόν πολιτική.


Good move that thread move, Nickel. Sorry, I forgot to say thanks.



> [...] Το Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας θα έχει — το Σάββατο μπορεί να ρωτήσω πότε και πώς, αν δεν μας προλάβει όλους ο Χαραλαμπάκης.



By subscription or not, I look forward to the online version. 
I'm even thankful the book is there! Can't wait to buy it.

As for the "murder of crows" attacking the dictionary today, only to buy it later, what else is new? 
A Babinyotis-déjà vu...


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2014)

Δεν είχα δει την εδώ συζήτηση και έγραψα ένα σχόλιο στου Σαραντάκου.

Να προσθέσω εδώ ότι ο τρόπος που θέτει το ζήτημα ο Πάσχος είναι χυδαίος. Δεν ξέρω τα οικονομικά της Ακαδημίας, αλλά η λογική «τρώνε τα λεφτά του φορολογουμένου και μετά βγάζουν και λεφτά από τις πωλήσεις» είναι κατάφωρα άδικος και ανακριβέστατος μανδραβελισμός. Όταν η δημόσια χρηματοδότηση των ερευνητικών κέντρων καλύπτει ένα ολοένα και μικρότερο τμήμα της μισθοδοσίας τους (και μόνον αυτής, για συνδετήρες και γραφική ύλη και προγραμματισμό και δεν ξέρω γω τι ούτε λόγος), όταν διακηρυγμένη και επίσημη πολιτική της ηγεσίας της «έρευνας» στην Ελλάδα είναι, έλα μωρέ τώρα, βγείτε στην αγορά και στα προγράμματα να βγάλετε κάνα φράγκο, δεν δικαιούται κανείς Μανδραβέλης να λαϊκίζει.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2014)

Πέρασα σήμερα απ' το βιβλιοπωλείο της Ακαδημίας και σας πληροφορώ (καθώς περνώ συχνά από εκεί για τα ΔΕΟΝ κ.ά.) ότι τέτοια τρελή κίνηση πρέπει να είχαν να δουν απ' την εποχή του Πλάτωνα. Χάρη στο λεξικό, φυσικά. Εγώ χάρηκα, πάντως.


----------

